# HELP my yahoo inbox becomes empty after using Microsoft Outlook 2007



## blurboy (Jun 16, 2008)

HELP my yahoo inbox becomes empty after using Microsoft Outlook 2007

the mails all now being transfered to my Outlook mail. What can I do to have the mails in my Outlook back to my yahoo mail??

i wanted to test out Microsoft Outlook as i am new to it. but now i cant view my emails using Yahoo. Help pls


----------



## blurboy (Jun 16, 2008)

any help will be greatly appreciated.. thanks


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

You would have to send them back to yourself.
Once they're gone from a webmail system, you can't "restore" them. You need to send them back, from the Outlook system. But you'll need to configure Outlook to "leave a copy on the server" : that's vitally important, to make sure that they don't just get downloaded and cleared out again.


----------



## blurboy (Jun 16, 2008)

ThankS!


----------

